# 24Gongs Percussives GUI and Kontakt 6



## D Halgren

I just bought the 24Gongs Trinity Bundle and the Percussives GUI is showing blank spaces where all the buttons and dials should be on Kontakt 6. It's fine on Kontakt 5, but I don't want to constantly switch back and forth. The other volumes, Mallets and Sticks, and Bows and Rubs are fine. Noise Guild hasn't been real responsive so does anyone know how to fix this easily? @Noiseguild @EvilDragon


----------



## nordicguy

D Halgren said:


> Noise Guild hasn't been real responsive...


Wrote to them about it Saturday (July 11), didn’t hear back from them yet...


----------



## D Halgren

nordicguy said:


> Wrote to them about it Saturday (July 11), didn’t hear back from them yet...


At least you confirmed that it wasn't just something to do with my system. Thanks, I will let you know if I hear from them. Maybe ED, or some other Kontakt wizard, will come by and get us sorted.


----------



## D Halgren

nordicguy said:


> Wrote to them about it Saturday (July 11), didn’t hear back from them yet...


Han just got back to me and said they will try to figure it out. I wonder if it might have something to do with this...

https://vi-control.net/community/th...ing-problems-with-kontakt-6-3-1-cubase.96094/


----------



## nordicguy

D Halgren said:


> Han just got back to me and said they will try to figure it out.


Yes, had a reply this morning about it saying: _"We are looking into this at the monent."_.


> I wonder if it might have something to do with this...
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...ing-problems-with-kontakt-6-3-1-cubase.96094/


Couldn't say since I don't use Cubase.
That said, stand alone shows the same issue.


----------



## Noiseguild

Hi guys, sorry for the inconvenience. 

We have found an easy fix for this issue, people who mailed us about this should have had a response by now, if not, after checking your spamfolder, please let us know.

Han 
NoiseGuild


----------

